# Temperatura en tarjeta grafica Asus V9520 TD series



## boanerge (Ene 6, 2007)

hola amigos...les cuento que tengo puesto un sensor de temperatura al GPU chip de mi tarjeta de video Asus V9520 TD series y siempre trabaja a 55 grados centigrados como promedio., he intentado buscar la temperatura que estima el fabricante pero no la he encontrado.....K me dicen ustedes..cual es la temperatura ideal de la GPU y si debo tratar de bajar esta temperatura. A llegado hasta 58 grados .

Les comento k la tarjeta tiene instalado su propio ventiladorcito, el tradicional que traen las tarjetas graficas.

Gracias y saludos..


----------



## armandie (Ene 6, 2007)

Hola boanerge; la verdad no te debes de preocupar mucho por la temperatura de la GPU, si bien tiene un ventilador como para ayudar a disipar el calor es normal que trabaje a esa temperatura, ademas ten en cuenta que mientras mas abanzado sea el GPU tiende a aumentar la temperatura; en mi PC tengo una GeForce 6200 y en normal trabajaba en un rango de 48°C a 53°C y y executando un juego como el NFS Carbono la temperatura de la GPU se eleva a unos 95°C; y cabe destacar que estos chips estan probados de que pueden trabajar a un temperatura de 143°C max.

saludos.


----------



## boanerge (Ene 7, 2007)

ufff..gracias Armandie, con lo k me cuentas me quedo más tranquilo entonces......

Gracias amigo.....saludos


----------

